# No more weekend fishing.



## J.Thrasher (Mar 18, 2012)

I encountered 2 major incidents with idiots( none fishermen ) on lake Conroe Saturday. The first one was inside a no wake boat launch area that is surrounded by 6 buoys that have a large 5 mph on them. I was on some submerged brush with my kids and this very large cabin cruiser flys right past us going around 30 gets to the end of the cove and turns around and does it again. His second pass was about 30 feet from us. Then once the sun got unbearable we tied off under the bridge where a ski boat drove between the same set of pylons that we were tied off to. he never slowed. I understand the lake is for fishing and fun but we all must follow the rules. I was directly under the no wake sign. Sorry about the negativity. Just a little flustered and the fish didn't cooperate either. Think I change jobs so I can fish during the week.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

This kind of thing happens more often than not on Conroe.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was out Saturday on the south end of the lake it took 15 min to unload and 30 min to load. I had two people on the ramp with a dead battery in a boat and a jet ski that wouldn't start so what do they do launch the boat and jet ski and paddle out of the way. ***??? People backing in crooked launching 3' from each other cause they couldn't back the trailer, I know what you are saying makes you wonder how these people made it to the ramp to begin with


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

It isn't only on Conroe but Livingston to. Idiots every where..


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

just wait until you have to go through the zebra mussel inspections that will eventually be put in at the boat ramps if texas does not keep them from spreading. i am up in colorado and it take 3-5 minutes per boat before launch and before you can leave ramp to head home. some ramps in texas that see a lot of boats will have a line like houston traffic at 5:30 pm on the katy freeway.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

hey j thrasher, i think if you had kids in the boat and they came to close to an anchored boat you could get them for child endangerment. that charge is hard to beat and will stick, where a lot of other **** is settled out of court for a small fine. let the idiots that escape the cities read about that and surely they will slow down, or at least learn what safe boating is.


----------



## J.Thrasher (Mar 18, 2012)

I do see the good in this. Scared my kiddos. I know when it's time to hand over the keys to them to take the boat that they will be courteous to fellow boaters and follow the laws.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

It is amazing that we have situations like the "Colorado movie theater" and people still don't think of others!!! I can remember an advetisement for Texas that showed everyone waving when they passed on the highway. We need to get back to being considerate and kind to others. Maybe that will help prevent another horrific tragedy.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

Saw some idiots on jetskis run under the Kickapoo bridge within 10 yards of a boat fishing Saturday, guy in the boat had to lay down and use his legs to keep the boat from
hitting the pilons. I wanted to get there TX numbers but wasn't about to follow them through the stump fields they were driving in.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

When I anchor, I just happen to occasonaly sling some soured catfish chum in all directions, sometimes without looking. A whiffle ball bat will sling it out past 30 feet sometimes. That smell sure doesn't seem to mix very well with coconut suntan oil. Just saying.......


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

I gave up fishing conroe between april and september a couple years ago. Just too dangerous for my taste...

There's idiots on Livingston too, for sure... but 1/2 as many on a lake twice as big. As long as you're not trying to fish schooling white bass, or at the island on the weekends, it's easy enough to avoid them...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

fishin_envy said:


> When I anchor, I just happen to occasonaly sling some soured catfish chum in all directions, sometimes without looking. A whiffle ball bat will sling it out past 30 feet sometimes. That smell sure doesn't seem to mix very well with coconut suntan oil. Just saying.......


Now that's mean 
I like it!
:cheers:
Safety first means that you look out for nut jobs like the ones described by J Thrasher, good job watching out for the kids on the water!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been blessed this year on livingston,I check to see if Shadslinger is coming out of Beacon bay to fish ,If he does I stay at the other end of the lake all by myself.And if he don't come out I stay home.......Thanks SS...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

crappiecandy29 said:


> I have been blessed this year on livingston,I check to see if Shadslinger is coming out of Beacon bay to fish ,If he does I stay at the other end of the lake all by myself.And if he don't come out I stay home.......Thanks SS...


Dang, that's the way it is though. When I fish in a new to me place the locals grubbily sigh when I pull up in The Mighty Red-Fin and say stuff like, "Now we gotts go find a new fishing hole!". I try to catch some fish and stay out of the way so the folks in each boat enjoy fishing. That's the only way to go about it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

crappiecandy29 said:


> I have been blessed this year on livingston,I check to see if Shadslinger is coming out of Beacon bay to fish ,If he does I stay at the other end of the lake all by myself.And if he don't come out I stay home.......Thanks SS...


Now dat dar is funny!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Think I'll go see if I can have the river to myself this mornin, I don't play well with crazy boaters, LOL


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Very nicely put...*



Sharky2012 said:


> It is amazing that we have situations like the "Colorado movie theater" and people still don't think of others!!! I can remember an advetisement for Texas that showed everyone waving when they passed on the highway. We need to get back to being considerate and kind to others. Maybe that will help prevent another horrific tragedy.


 a little kindness goes a long long way. I doubt kindness, however, will prevent such things like this. There needs to be someone legally carring, and taking out an idiot like this, for any changes, if any to take place! Conroe will never change. Most Marinas could not give a flip less about fishermen or their needs. South end, as of late is the better fishing, but you better be ready to contend with the gofast boats, tubers, and skiers. Fish during the week, early or late on the weekend. Good luck and watch those kids!


----------



## rmorgan9718 (May 21, 2012)

*just fishin'*

do like i do when you are being buzzed by the idiots - 3/4ounce jig on 25# line, and just happen to cast right where they are going - maybe they scared me when they came too close and too fast, or maybe i'm just a lousy fisherperson? i surely do like to set the hook HARD!!!!


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Several years back I took my father and my young son fishing out on Conroe. As I was trailering my boat some idoit speeds trough the no wake and shuts his boat down right before he trailers it. Well, to say the least his wake came over the back of my john boat flooding it to where every thing in it was floating. I was so darn mad i want to open the biggest can of whoop a***. But, i figure it would be good to go to jail with my kid being there. I just had to have a few choice words with him. This was up on Scott Rigde.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Worst part of scotts ridge is how close those no wake buoys are.... Wake board boats will skim as close to those buoys as they can, making things dicey at the ramp.... had a nice gash in the gelcoat on my nitro from just such an occasion... If it wasn't for the people, it'd be a right nice place to fish...


----------



## J.Thrasher (Mar 18, 2012)

Scott's ridge is where the first encounter happened.


----------

